
Apple Watch has found a surprisingly useful home with service industry workers - ALee
https://qz.com/1282210/the-apple-watch-has-found-a-surprisingly-useful-home-in-the-service-industry/
======
glhaynes
I can't believe I've never considered just how valuable it would be in these
scenarios. Another reminder about how vast our blind spots (and those of us
tech workers' so-often-not-very-diverse teams) can be. If I were spending
hours at a time away from my phone, I'd value wrist notifications so much more
than I do at my desk job.

